# How do you know if/when you've hit genetic limit?



## asicx (Jun 3, 2005)

I've been weight training only a little over a year and half total now, and have had good benefits and gains.  I've graduated from college since Dec 04' so I have trained harder than ever.

Recently, though, I've plateaued at 170lbs-173lbs, fluctuated everyday.  My bodyfat is a little high (15-18% guess?) but it doesn't matter since my goal is to get to 200lbs by this winter holiday, so I can afford the high fat.  But many of you must know the dilemma that I am in, to hit a weight gain plateau with six months left in my goal!

It may not be my diet, since I still eat like I did when I was gaining 
1-2lbs/week.  I'm on whey protein, multi's, and fish oil caps, and I just got off a cycle of 2 month creatine, which my body reacted to super-well, and it was awesome - it's like "Chia, chia, chia, chia!"  You know that Chia Pet.  Probably will not cycle until next year.  Also, it's important to note that since leaving school, I haven't had access to heavy weights and I am stuck with maximum 110lbs home set, which is adequate for me since I'm short and not super-strong.  I am seriously thinking about asking my pops to get me a 200lbs+ olympic set for b-day   .  Could it be that?  But if that's the case, how come I've been gaining all the way from January to early April on my cheap 110lbs set?

And another thing to note: my family isn't very big, parents came from rural back hills of Laos/Thai where food was scarce, esp. protein.  Actually, most people of my ethnicity are very small (either very skinny, or very fat) and that motivated me to get muscle big.  Does anyone think that my genetics is not allowing me to get higher than 170lbs, which sounds odd?

My routine:
day a: chest/tri/delt

day b: lats/bi/back

day c: legs/whatever

stats:
5' 3"
male
age 22

diet:
fish, eggs (1 yolk to every 3 ratio), fat-free cottage cheese, low carb/low sugar yogurt,  beef, pork, whole wheat bread (whole grain is nasty), white short grain rice (my main carb source - I know, I know, long grain   ), veggies/fruits


HALPPPPPPPPP!!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 3, 2005)

You can break outta this...

I'm 34 and well beyond my growth and high hormone production years...

But with proper diet, training, and clean living,
I *"WILL"* be 220lbs under 15% BF again!!!!


----------



## animalmachine (Jun 3, 2005)

trust me, you are far from your "genetic limit", if there is such a thing....esp at only a couple years lifting.  increase intensity (weight), and eat.


----------



## datapunk (Jun 24, 2005)

*genetic limit*

the natural genetic limit is round a fat-free mass index (FFMI) of 25!

-->
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.fcgi?cmd=Retrieve&db=PubMed&list_uids=7496846&dopt=Abstract

here you can calculate the FFMI

-->
http://www.natural-bb.de/phpBB_CMS/index.php?cat=3&topic=483&post=3041

It's a german site so you maybe have to convert:

1 kg = 1000 g = 2,2046 lb = 6,8521??10-2 slug
1 m (meter) = 3,2808 ft = 39,37 in = 1,0936 yd = 6,214??10-4 mile


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jun 24, 2005)

1) First I doubt it with all those bananas your eating. lol
2) Now on to his question. When you hit my age of 52, I guarantee you have past it. 


			
				The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> You can break outta this...
> 
> I'm 34 and well beyond my growth and high hormone production years...
> 
> ...


----------



## PTYP (Jun 24, 2005)

If you have been doing the same things, with the same weight, and eating the same food, the same amount for a year and a half, your body has adjusted to the routine and doesnt need to make changes. If you want to make changes to your body, give it a reason to want to change. Hit heavier weights and eat more.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 25, 2005)

You haven't hit your genetic potential.


----------



## LAM (Jun 25, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> You haven't hit your genetic potential.



ditto...after 15 years of hardcore training, maybe


----------



## Mudge (Jun 25, 2005)

When you are 50 years old and you can look back at your very best days, if you were an expert with training and diet you could say with some confidence that you hit your peak around that time. Of course even then, still not that likely, it just gets more difficult as you progress.


----------

